# Bathroom floor quote



## cheap n easy (Jan 13, 2015)

This is my first post so if I did something wrong please, correct me. A client wants just the floors tiled with mosaic hexagon tiles. They are 1 foot square. Two bathrooms. First is approximately 5'x5' and second is 8'x8'. Taking up toilets, removing old linoleum, and removing baseboard. Im not sure how to quote it. Either by the day, by the hour, or flat rate. Its labor only. Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

man hours x hourly rate + overhead= Cost

You sure you've got the experience to do this?


----------



## cheap n easy (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Griz, yes I have plenty of experience. Ive done several bathroom remodels but normally just give a flat quote because its a larger job. I work alone so I base it on need more than profit.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Every tile floor I quote is on a Sq foot price, plus material of course. I adjust depending on quality of subfloor and prep required.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If its labor only then give them a lump sum for labor only. You're over thinking it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Flat rate is your best guess at your hours plus O&P.

If you've done bathrooms before you should know your time, what you want to take home for yourself, your overhead and the profit for the company.

So you are providing no materials? Not a single screw?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Square foot pricing just doesn't work for small jobs---

At least not for me----I suggest you figure out 'man days'---likely two per bathroom--

Some jobs are to small --what are you going to do with a day when you only get 3 or 4 hours of work?

Just a thought.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Bathroom Floor Quote*

I've never been satisfied with square foot pricing for my own work. I charge a daily minimum or a single price per project/task, whichever seems more profitable to me when I'm typing the estimate.

If it were me, I would charge per bathroom. But if I handed it to my tile sub, he would charge me by the square foot.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Agility said:


> I've never been satisfied with square foot pricing for my own work. I charge a daily minimum or a single price per project/task, whichever seems more profitable to me when I'm typing the estimate.
> 
> If it were me, I would charge per bathroom. But if I handed it to my tile sub, he would charge me by the square foot.




How does one write a reasonable sf price for something so small? What does that even look like? Do they break it down, like 25 sf @ 6 + 22 lf base + tear floor + prep floor + pull/set toilet + install threshold + add flange spacer, etc.? 

I write the steps and give a flat price for it + something to address anything unexpected or materials/parts that might be required.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

It's a small job with many different operations. You might breakdown each step and figure your man hours for each step. Total up the hours plus there will be some material costs whether garbage bags, nails,blades...etc.

Don't forget trip cost, material pick up or disposal and wasted time figuring or discussing problems. Add in for unseen problems or delays. What often seems simple can get complicated or time wasting. 

Also, tearout is one item that is full of unknowns. Most guys charge by the hour for tearouts.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, tear out can be so deceiving.
And I rarely use square foot pricing, it's pretty hard to make any money when you do 2 bedrooms of laminate at a standard /ft price.
I usually only do that calculation to check my numbers when I'm writing a proposal.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Yes, tear out can be so deceiving.
> And I rarely use square foot pricing, it's pretty hard to make any money when you do 2 bedrooms of laminate at a standard /ft price.
> I usually only do that calculation to check my numbers when I'm writing a proposal.


Excellent point. Always check your numbers from a few angles and formulas.

I also find they compare my numbers to HD or BLowes when pricing with square foot pricing. Never going to beat those numbers.


----------



## cheap n easy (Jan 13, 2015)

My client agreed to $750 to do the floors. I also mentioned, that, while demo'ing, if something popped up and needs addressing, the cost would need adjusting.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

cheap n easy said:


> My client agreed to $750 to do the floors. I also mentioned, that, while demo'ing, if something popped up and needs addressing, the cost would need adjusting.


Mentioned? I hope it's in the contract.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

cheap n easy said:


> My client agreed to $750 to do the floors. I also mentioned, that, while demo'ing, if something popped up and needs addressing, the cost would need adjusting.


Sounds like a heck of a deal for your client. Keep track of everything so you learn from it. Good luck.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know where you are--but that price sounds to low to make payroll and expenses---

Start a recap sheet on this one--

Selling time
drive costs
labor hours/days including shopping
supplies-garbage bags-tarps--plastic--tape--mud and grout(you get the idea)

See the real actual costs--add your overhead--and something for profit--and see how you did.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

mikeswoods said:


> Square foot pricing just doesn't work for small jobs---
> 
> At least not for me----I suggest you figure out 'man days'---likely two per bathroom--
> 
> ...


right on here. its never easy bidding this stuff. i use to drive myself crazy breaking things down. so now i say "forget it thats five days" or whatever. plus, i give a range. which is usually towards the high because things rarely go the way they should


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I do it both ways--the aprox. materials and man days---then the break out---

Lately the parts and man days is the winner---must be way over due to update my break out costs---


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

mikeswoods said:


> I don't know where you are--but that price sounds to low to make payroll and expenses---


Hmm... I was thinking it sounded high honestly... for my area at any rate. But, OP works solo so no payroll but his... 

For me sq ft prices are for the large jobs (ie whole houses). Any small jobs I have an hourly rate I bill at for however many hours I think it will take to complete the job. 

I found this sticky thread really eye opening a little while back. Made me recalculate my "hourly" rate for sure. Maybe it can help you out some OP

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-122452/


----------

